# dpi ???



## MoPB82 (24. Februar 2003)

wie kann ich die dpi anzahl erhöhen oder verringern ???
ist das die auflösung, also pexel pro cm ???

thx 4 help

MoPB82


----------



## C4T (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MoPB82 _
> *wie kann ich die dpi anzahl erhöhen oder verringern ???
> ist das die auflösung, also pexel pro cm ???
> 
> ...



yo, isses.
ist standardmässig auf 72 dpi eingestellt.
wenn du gfx für web machst, brauchst du nicht über 72 dpi gehn. wenn du allerdings sachen zum drucker bringen willst, empfehle ich vorneweg mal bei 150 dpi aufwärts anzufangen.


----------



## MoPB82 (24. Februar 2003)

thx
ist für ein tshirt zum drucken udn die brauchen 300 =)


----------



## Tim C. (24. Februar 2003)

dpi = dots per inch = pixel pro inch *FALSCH SIEHE UNTEN*

und blos nicht pixel pro cm


----------



## Lord Brain (24. Februar 2003)

> wie kann ich die dpi anzahl erhöhen oder verringern ???


Gleich wenn du eine neue Datei aufmachst...siehe Anhang


----------



## Kaprolactam (24. Februar 2003)

dots per inch != pixel per inch!
Das eine sind dpi, das andere sind ppi. Und damit es noch lustiger wird, gibts auch noch lines per inch (lpi), die werden bei Druckgrafik vorwiegend verwendet.


----------



## Tim C. (24. Februar 2003)

nu fang ich aber an an mir zu zweifeln  Erstmal sorry, dass ich wohl Müll erzählt habe, aber wie dick ist denn nun so ein dot ?


----------



## sam (24. Februar 2003)

http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/glossar/dpi.htm
http://www.tuxworld.de/Fotografie/ppi_dpi_lp.html
...
google findet das zeug kiloweise...


----------



## MoPB82 (25. Februar 2003)

hm wow ...
aber eigentlich wollte ich ja nur bestätigt haben ob meine vermutung richtig war =)
so wie es aussieht stellt man es da um und alles ist gut =)
thx


----------



## Tim C. (25. Februar 2003)

@sam wenn wir jetzt schonmal bei der grundsatzdiskussion sind  ergibt sich aber folgendes Problem:

Der zweite link steht im starken Kontrast du dem was Kapro sagt.
Kapro sagt:


> dots per inch != pixel per inch!
> Das eine sind dpi, das andere sind ppi.



http://www.tuxworld.de/Fotografie/ppi_dpi_lp.html sagt:


> dpi:
> (Punkte) Pixel pro inch (1 inch = 2,54 cm)



Die Seite setzt PPI nur für Bildschirmauflösungen fest also z.B. 1600x1200 ppi. So langsam verliere ich den Überblick


----------



## El_Schubi (25. Februar 2003)

wenn ihr schon dabei seid:
wenn ich mit nem 2880 dpi drucker auf fotopapier drucken will, welche dpi einstellung sollte man da nehmen?
man kann natürlich sagen 2880 dpi, aber die datei wird da unter umständen schon etwas groß 
gibts da vielleicht nen wert, den man nehmen kann? bei 72dpi fällt eben auf, daß der drucker (epson c70) das pixeln anfängt und das ist weniger angenehm.
ich könnte es natürlich testen, aber 2880dpi fotopapier kostet halt 1,20€/seite und da wär ich dann doch dankbar, wenn ich eine antwort abweichend von: "da hilft nur probieren", bekäme. 

mfg el


----------



## Hercules (25. Februar 2003)

also auf photopapier -- da nimmst du (höchstens) 350 dpi.
die formel:  bei    60lpcm x 2,54 = 152lpi x Faktor 2=304 dpi
also wenn du im 60er raster drucken willst sin 304dpi empfehlenswert.

du kannst natürlich einen kleineren samplingfaktor nehmen ist aber meinermeinungnach net empfehlenswert...


----------

